# Rat room good or bad idea?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a spare bedroom it's where I free range the ratties.
Now I want an explorer cage but it won't fit in my lounge but it would in the spare bedroom.
The thing is there in the lounge at the minute but I'm half n half as the whether to put them upstairs or leave then where they are now and expand the cage upwards and get the liberta happy house.

If I did put them in the spare room then I intend on spending 2 hours in the day with them and then popping in and out throughout the rest of the day.

But in the lounge we r there much more and the rats are asleep during the day occasionally popping out for a snack or drink.

What would u lot do?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Who is it on here that has the liberta happy house cage?
And what's it like regards access to get inside and wipe down?
Is there much of a gap where the pull out tray is because if I got this cage I wouldn't use the stand.

I also noticed it has small openings for birds and seed pots are these doors easy to open by rats? I don't want any escapees! Lol

Thanks
Amy


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have it it's pretty good for access it has two big ish doors 
I have just wire tied the little doors

I have use the stand because I need to be able to move it so I find it really tall







my set up this week

I'm after xmasturning out spare room into a rodent room so I free range without panicking about them escaping and getting eaten lol!


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Daynna, I have just set up our Happy House in readiness for when we get our three baby girls. I have ordered a replacement galvanised steel tray and am placing that on top of the wire rack. Where did you get your corner shelves from?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the from www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery! or dot com

They were on offer at £4.99 at the time and the boys have red ones lol 
I took out all the White wire shelves and put these in instead


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've ordered an explorer cage from petworlddirect so excited


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

That cage is amazing. You could camp out in the spare room a lot. You could play board cames or have books. All the rats can join in. My degus love their books, they arent steadily going through them. Chewing from the outside in


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I got the from www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery! or dot com
> 
> They were on offer at £4.99 at the time and the boys have red ones lol
> I took out all the White wire shelves and put these in instead


That's great - they're still £4.99. I see you don't use any ladders, just rope bridges etc. Do you think that would be OK for babies? Your set up looks fab - mine looks so bare. How many rats do you have in your Liberta Happy House?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Cuddypuppy said:


> That's great - they're still £4.99. I see you don't use any ladders, just rope bridges etc. Do you think that would be OK for babies? Your set up looks fab - mine looks so bare. How many rats do you have in your Liberta Happy House?


Yeah my girls have been in it since around 8 weeks I just stop any drops with hammocks etc 
I've got 9 in there which is the max and I'm pretty lucky as I have no large does  thanks it does that a bit to fill it lol


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Yeah my girls have been in it since around 8 weeks I just stop any drops with hammocks etc
> I've got 9 in there which is the max and I'm pretty lucky as I have no large does  thanks it does that a bit to fill it lol


9 - wow! We are starting with 3 girls (for now!). I ordered my shelves (in red) and rope, igloo and more......


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a rat shed, and I think it's brilliant that I can just open the cage and let them have the run of the shed without worrying about them getting into mischief. It also means I can have a bigger cage then I could if I kept them in my room.



Cuddypuppy said:


> That's great - they're still £4.99. I see you don't use any ladders, just rope bridges etc. Do you think that would be OK for babies? Your set up looks fab - mine looks so bare. How many rats do you have in your Liberta Happy House?


In my opinion, it's better to make younger rats climb about more. It makes sure they're nice and lean, and it burns extra energy which is useful as baby girls are mad. It might be a good idea to get a few ladders though, as when they get very old they might find it difficult to get about the cage. I've recently had to do this for my very old girl.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes there is quite a few people with rat sheds.

i'm so excited about getting my explorer cage i think its out for delivery tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

blade100 said:


> yes there is quite a few people with rat sheds.
> 
> i'm so excited about getting my explorer cage i think its out for delivery tomorrow :thumbup:


I am very jealous  I would love an Explorer, but it might be slightly excessive for 3 older rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the solution to that........get more rats


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I could, but introducing new babies would probably kill Willow as she is very frail now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe in the future then x


----------



## scats1973 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi I have just got 3 girl rats and have a jenny rat cage which is full of toys etc but dont like the access to it so been looking at the happy house as mentioned below. seen a great con second hand one for just £60. Only concern is the wire and the bird gaps. have tried clicking on your links re shelves etc. is this an easy fix to make rat safe x thanks xnataliex


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know what I would do. Our dog kind of camps out in our spare room and it has crossed my mind, that once he is gone and the kids are a bit older I may have more time so I could have a rat room. Maybe write out a list of pros and cons and see which one comes out on top. Please can we get photos of your new cage???????? It is sssssssssssooooooooooo exciting.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is an old thread that's been dragged up, I did this thread in 2011.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

So, did you get a rat room?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I did back in 2011 but hated it because it was upstairs and I much prefer to have them downstairs in the lounge with us now that we moved to a bigger house.
I do let them free range in our bedroom.


----------

